# How do you feel about pork in a bodybuilding diet?



## The Rocker (Aug 29, 2021)

Pork is often overlooked as a bodybuilding food. But if you're trying to get big on a budget, it's one of the best options you have at the grocery store as pork is generally the cheapest fresh meat in America. Pork loin has a similar nutritional profile to a lot of chicken or turkey cuts frequented by bodybuilders, but doesn't get nearly as much love. Is there a reason for this? Pork chops also have decent stats as a bulking meat. 

And just to be clear, I'm not talking about processed meats like bacon, sausage, pepperoni, salami, etc. 

I would love to hear your opinions on this.


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2021)

It's fine. Not much else to say.


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It's fine. Not much else to say.



Why do you think it is overlooked and rarely recommended?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2021)

The Rocker said:


> Why do you think it is overlooked and rarely recommended?


Because most popular cuts of pork have an unfavorable fat to protein ratio.

As for me, I abstain for ethical reasons alongside a general desire to keep saturated fat intake to a minimum.


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2021)

The Rocker said:


> Why do you think it is overlooked and rarely recommended?


I think because chicken and rice is the classic old school meal, and it's just kind of stuck.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

The Rocker said:


> Pork is often overlooked as a bodybuilding food. But if you're trying to get big on a budget, it's one of the best options you have at the grocery store as pork is generally the cheapest fresh meat in America. Pork loin has a similar nutritional profile to a lot of chicken or turkey cuts frequented by bodybuilders, but doesn't get nearly as much love. Is there a reason for this? Pork chops also have decent stats as a bulking meat.
> 
> And just to be clear, I'm not talking about processed meats like bacon, sausage, pepperoni, salami, etc.
> 
> I would love to hear your opinions on this.


Who is overlooking pork? LOL

If you trim all of the fat off the back of the loin, then the fat content becomes closer to that of chicken breast. It's a very lean meat.

I eat pork every day in my diet. As I do with chicken, beef, and fish.


----------



## Migmaster (Aug 29, 2021)

Tenderloin at least twice weekly here


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2021)

Pork Sirloin cutlets mixed with baked beans, side of red cabbage/beet/carrot sauerkraut is a weekly staple.

Actually just ate that very meal. Will tomorrow as well.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Pork Sirloin cutlets mixed with baked beans, side of red cabbage/beet/carrot sauerkraut is a weekly staple.
> 
> Actually just ate that very meal. Will tomorrow as well.


There should be a delicious/drooling reaction for cases like this 🤤


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 29, 2021)

Every try getting a 1g of protein for each pound of body weight from bacon? It’s divine.


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Who is overlooking pork? LOL
> 
> If you trim all of the fat off the back of the loin, then the fat content becomes closer to that of chicken breast. It's a very lean meat.
> 
> I eat pork every day in my diet. As I do with chicken, beef, and fish.


Pork is rarely mentioned as an option in bodybuilding magazines, online meal plans, YouTube videos, etc. That's why I feel like it's overlooked. They all pretty much always focus on on chicken, beef and fish before jumping to non-meat sources like protein powder and peanut butter. 

And that makes sense, the loin has always felt like the leanest cut to me.




dk8594 said:


> Every try getting a 1g of protein for each pound of body weight from bacon? It’s divine.



LOL. 😂


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 29, 2021)

It's more difficult to cook for many which I think is why Pork is overlooked.


----------



## Migmaster (Aug 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Pork Sirloin cutlets mixed with baked beans, side of red cabbage/beet/carrot sauerkraut is a weekly staple.
> 
> Actually just ate that very meal. Will tomorrow as well.


Man that sounds good!!!


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 30, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> It's more difficult to cook for many which I think is why Pork is overlooked.



Is it because of the fears of undercooking it? Because I definitely understand that anxiety.

Personally, I find pork chops or pork loin cutlets easy because they taste good when they're slightly overcooked. The same certainly can't be said for steak or chicken.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 30, 2021)

I eat 20 oz of Jimmy dean pork sausage every Thursday night with eggs, biscuits and gravy


----------



## snake (Aug 30, 2021)

You're kidding, right? I just made some smoked ham hock rice soup. It was to die for.


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 30, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I eat 20 oz of Jimmy dean pork sausage every Thursday night with eggs, biscuits and gravy


That sounds like one hell of a meal. I always enjoy Jimmy Dean sausage when I get it. 

When the Recession was bad me and my dad would have sausage and eggs for dinner a lot because of how cheap it was. Turns out we liked it a lot more than some of the more expensive stuff. 



snake said:


> View attachment 13184
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right? I just made some smoked ham hock rice soup. It was to die for.


I could definitely go for some of that right now...I bet that's a hearty soup worth eating after a workout.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 30, 2021)

I split it up in two meals. I always have early supper, and late supper 😁

Plenty of eggs to go with all that sausage. It’s my favorite meal of the week


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 30, 2021)

I recently discovered the pork sirloin cut @CJ275 speaks of. Brush them with a little smoky barbeque sauce and some red potatoes on the side. Amazing stuff.


----------



## CJ (Aug 30, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I recently discovered the pork sirloin cut @CJ275 speaks of. Brush them with a little smoky barbeque sauce and some red potatoes on the side. Amazing stuff.


I use a Cajun rub on mine. Gives it a nice little flavor mixed with the Bush's Maple & Cured Bacon flavored beans. 

Quick and easy work meals, reheats easy with no flavor/texture changes.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I use a Cajun rub on mine. Gives it a nice little flavor mixed with the Bush's Maple & Cured Bacon flavored beans.
> 
> Quick and easy work meals, reheats easy with no flavor/texture changes.


Love those flavored bake beans. My favorite is the southern pit barbecue. Maple & cured bacon is a close second 🤤


----------



## Migmaster (Aug 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Love those flavored bake beans. My favorite is the southern pit barbecue. Maple & cured bacon is a close second 🤤


LoL, ya kept talking about baked beans yesterday so I went out and bought 6 cans


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 30, 2021)

I think it's fine.

Pork = protein

The whole fatty meat is bad cholesterol scare is horseshit as far as I'm concerned.

Give me a ribeye steak with heavy fat marbling and I'm happy.


----------



## weightlossburn (Aug 30, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I think it's fine.
> 
> Pork = protein
> 
> ...


Pork is not kosher


----------



## DF (Aug 30, 2021)

Who doesn't eat bacon?


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2021)

DF said:


> Who doesn't eat bacon?


🤤


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 30, 2021)

snake said:


> View attachment 13184
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right? I just made some smoked ham hock rice soup. It was to die for.


Snake stays lean by trying to catch that little fkr....


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 30, 2021)

BIG ASS™ Pork Products


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 30, 2021)

Pork steaks are a staple in my diet...not a lot of fat on them and like said if you’re worried about the fat trim it...we also do fresh carnitas all the time...roast a pork but with oranges and onions shred it and then fry it up a little to get some crisp on it and omg so good


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 30, 2021)

I like bacon, grilled brats, pork belly burnt ends, smoked pork shoulder, reverse seared bacon wrapped pork chops


----------



## snake (Aug 30, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Snake stays lean by trying to catch that little fkr....


Na, pigs are a slave to their stomach. Shake a bucket of feed and they come running. Now chickens, thats another story!


----------



## weightlossburn (Aug 30, 2021)

snake said:


> Na, pigs are a slave to their stomach. Shake a bucket of feed and they come running. Now chickens, thats another story!


I don't eat meat anymore, nor do I practice religion as I should.  But I agree with snake.  Besides being not kosher, pigs will eat anything (including what they produce).  Bacon and ham was definitely tasty when I used to eat meat, but pigs are dangerous.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 30, 2021)

I eat pork pretty regular actually. I never thought of it as being overlooked as I have pork a few times per week. I definitely eat it much more than I eat beef, mostly because of how much harder it is for me to digest beef.


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 30, 2021)

snake said:


> Na, pigs are a slave to their stomach. Shake a bucket of feed and they come running. Now chickens, thats another story!


Please tell me you’ve caught a chicken and there’s a video of it...please!!!!


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 30, 2021)

You guys are gonna love what I got going on this weekend...we will kill a pig and scald it Thursday ...then Friday morning throw it on the rotisserie...gonna be amazing


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Aug 30, 2021)

Pork is animal protein, and its affordable, that's the extent I care about it. IIFYM.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> You guys are gonna love what I got going on this weekend...we will kill a pig and scald it Thursday ...then Friday morning throw it on the rotisserie...gonna be amazing


🤤


----------



## CJ (Aug 30, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> You guys are gonna love what I got going on this weekend...we will kill a pig and scald it Thursday ...then Friday morning throw it on the rotisserie...gonna be amazing


I'm going to assume that was a UG group invite. Be there at noon!!! 😋😋😋


----------



## Trump (Aug 30, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I don't eat meat anymore, nor do I practice religion as I should.  But I agree with snake.  Besides being not kosher, pigs will eat anything (including what they produce).  Bacon and ham was definitely tasty when I used to eat meat, but pigs are dangerous.


What makes a pig not kosher???


----------



## weightlossburn (Aug 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> What makes a pig not kosher???


the Torah *allows eating only animals that both chew their cud and have cloven hooves.

i think a more modern explanation is simply because they are unclean animals.*


----------



## Trump (Aug 30, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> the Torah *allows eating only animals that both chew their cud and have cloven hooves.
> 
> i think a more modern explanation is simply because they are unclean animals.*


Religious garbage


----------



## weightlossburn (Aug 30, 2021)

I don't know what kind of medical research they did thousands of years ago, but there's lots of good health advice in eating kosher.


----------



## snake (Aug 30, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> the Torah *allows eating only animals that both chew their cud and have cloven hooves.
> 
> i think a more modern explanation is simply because they are unclean animals.*


I'm no one to cast stones at anyones beliefs but I have been told about how eating Pig is "Unclean". We can debate the term "Unclean" and it's intent within religion but having had some farm animals over the years, I can speak on what's clean. 

A pig does not eat and defecate in the same place. Now a chicken, oh hell, they will shit all over the place but they are ok to eat? A pigs gut can have a problem digesting corn if not ground up. This can pass through the pig and guess who's picking it out of the pig shit? The chickens! Let's not even get into eating the embryos of birds. lol

If you have a book you go by that says do this or don't do that and you go by it, God bless ya.


----------



## weightlossburn (Aug 30, 2021)

snake said:


> I'm no one to cast stones at anyones beliefs but I have been told about how eating Pig is "Unclean". We can debate the term "Unclean" and it's intent within religion but having had some farm animals over the years, I can speak on what's clean.
> 
> A pig does not eat and defecate in the same place. Now a chicken, oh hell, they will shit all over the place but they are ok to eat? A pigs gut can have a problem digesting corn if not ground up. This can pass through the pig and guess who's picking it out of the pig shit? The chickens! Let's not even get into eating the embryos of birds. lol
> 
> If you have a book you go by that says do this or don't do that and you go by it, God bless ya.


I'm not religious.  I'm a pescatarian that eats shrimp (also not kosher).  I will trust the farm boy more than the Bible.  But it doesn't matter for me, as I don't eat meat anymore.  Unfortunately, the oceans are becoming pretty filthy themselves.  I love the taste of meat.  Hate the thought that an animal had to die for it.  I'm also a hypocrite.  Certainly fish have feelings too.  However, I love to eat seafood too much.


----------



## CJ (Aug 30, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I'm not religious.  I'm a pescatarian that eats shrimp (also not kosher).  I will trust the farm boy more than the Bible.  But it doesn't matter for me, as I don't eat meat anymore.  Unfortunately, the oceans are becoming pretty filthy themselves.  I love the taste of meat.  Hate the thought that an animal had to die for it.  I'm also a hypocrite.  Certainly fish have feelings too.  However, I love to eat seafood too much.


Keep an eye on your B12 and Iron levels if you don't eat red meat.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 30, 2021)

I can make a lot of different dishes with pork loin and center cut chops.  Pork definitely has a place in my diet.  As for the cleanliness of the animal.  I'm not a farmer.  I will tell you that during my time in Germany I ate a great deal of Mettwurst which is uncooked pork sausage, and it is freaking delicious.  Also, it never made me sick or anything.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 30, 2021)

Can't speak to how other "kosher" foods got to be labeled as such, but pork made the list as not ok to eat most assuredly because of the risks with eating improperly cooked pork couples with the meat preservation capabilities of the time.  More likely the Biblical came from the historical.


----------



## snake (Aug 30, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I'm not religious.  I'm a pescatarian that eats shrimp (also not kosher).  I will trust the farm boy more than the Bible.  But it doesn't matter for me, as I don't eat meat anymore.  Unfortunately, the oceans are becoming pretty filthy themselves.  I love the taste of meat.  Hate the thought that an animal had to die for it.  I'm also a hypocrite.  Certainly fish have feelings too.  However, I love to eat seafood too much.


You do you brother! I don't eat anything from the water. Reason: just don't like it.

And yes, the closer you are to nature, the more you understand something has to die for something to live. I hunt and trust me, their's always a part of me that feel bad when I take game. It does bother me that most people are so removed from the process but this how it is now a days. My young men have grown up around it and they understand the system.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Keep an eye on your B12 and Iron levels if you don't eat red meat.


Definitely keep an eye on iron, and start taking an iron supplement + vitamin C. If you want to know how low iron/anemia can screw you up then just let me know... and I'll write you my auto-biography on the topic. 😂

BTW; lentils are a great source of non-meat based iron. But their phytic acid ironically prevents the absorption of that iron. You can fix this by simply soaking the lentils for 8 hours, rinse/wash them and then cook them. The phytic acid will be leached off, and you can enjoy the lentils.


----------



## dirtys1x (Aug 31, 2021)

I don’t think there are necessarily any bad foods. If they fit your macros then why not? Personally, a fatty pork cut would be an easy way to meet a portion of your fat goals with the obvious protein in there as well.

however, I think pork just sucks tbh and you really have to cook it right for it to be enjoyable.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 2, 2021)

Here we go!!!


----------



## snake (Sep 2, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 13213
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That about 125-150 lbs on the hoof?


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 2, 2021)

snake said:


> That about 125-150 lbs on the hoof?


Something like that


----------



## PZT (Sep 2, 2021)

did not read any posts but I watch a podcast the other day and they talked about the amino profile of pork sucking pen0r.

FYI: bacon and sausage ftw


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 3, 2021)

Dang, I made a roasted pork tenderloin with roasted French cut green beans for supper tonight.  It came out GREAT!


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 3, 2021)

Trump said:


> Religious garbage


LOL,  tell that to people who contracted trachina.


----------



## Trump (Sep 3, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> LOL,  tell that to people who contracted trachina.


A fish????


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 3, 2021)

Trump said:


> A fish????



No sir. Trachina worm is contracted from eating improperly cooked pork. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 3, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> No sir. Trachina worm is contracted from eating improperly cooked pork.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A meat thermometer will solve every one of those problems.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 3, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> A meat thermometer will solve every one of those problems.


I read meat thermometer, as "meat thermometer" if you know what I mean. I've been talking to FD and Paps too much 🤣


----------



## Trump (Sep 3, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> No sir. Trachina worm is contracted from eating improperly cooked pork.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cook it properly then, you can die from improperly cooked chicken do we have to stop eating that too?? Oh no there ain’t no ancient story book that tells us that


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I read meat thermometer, as "meat thermometer" if you know what I mean. I've been talking to FD and Paps too much



Is sticking a meat thermometer in your meat like sticking those tuning forks in the meatus glans opening that those kinky S & M folks do? Yup I’ve been hanging out with Papach & FD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 3, 2021)

Trump said:


> Cook it properly then, you can die from improperly cooked chicken do we have to stop eating that too?? Oh no there ain’t no ancient story book that tells us that



No there’s isn’t an ancient book but there’s a bunch bulkshit laws that they are passing now that are as false as what you believe the Torah to be. I’d rather trust the benevolent spirit of someone who may or may not be there than the malignancy of some leaders I do see fncking the country and the people over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trump (Sep 3, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> No there’s isn’t an ancient book but there’s a bunch bulkshit laws that they are passing now that are as false as what you believe the Torah to be. I’d rather trust the benevolent spirit of someone who may or may not be there than the malignancy of some leaders I do see fncking the country and the people over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not just the Torah I’m not prejudiced against any particular religious book they all remind me of the Harry Potter series


----------



## The Rocker (Sep 4, 2021)

PZT said:


> did not read any posts but I watch a podcast the other day and they talked about the amino profile of pork sucking pen0r.
> 
> FYI: bacon and sausage ftw



That's something I can certainly believe. It seems like amino acid profiles are often overlooked, despite being the reason we favor meat protein sources in the first place.


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2021)

The amino acid profile seems pretty good to me, has a decent amount of all 9 essential amino acids. This info is for a 6 ounce pork chop....


----------



## Send0 (Sep 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The amino acid profile seems pretty good to me, has a decent amount of all 9 essential amino acids. This info is for a 6 ounce pork chop....


More proof that pork is awesome! 😁


----------



## PZT (Sep 4, 2021)

I didn’t look it up. I think they said the leucine was less than other meats or something.


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2021)

Bacon tastes good pork chops taste good


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2021)

PZT said:


> I didn’t look it up. I think they said the leucine was less than other meats or something.


Amount of Leucine needed to trigger MPS is 1-2 grams. That 6 ounce pork chop has over 4 grams of Leucine, more than enough.


----------



## PZT (Sep 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Amount of Leucine needed to trigger MPS is 1-2 grams. That 6 ounce pork chop has over 4 grams of Leucine, more than enough.


So eat pork get fkin massive lol. Shows you can’t believe everything you here


----------



## Adrenolin (Sep 4, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> LOL,  tell that to people who contracted trachina.





The Phoenix said:


> No sir. Trachina worm is contracted from eating improperly cooked pork.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Trichinosis isn't very much of a concern in America.. it's safe to cook your pork to medium rare. If you're eating bear or wild boar, the chances of trichinosis is higher and should cook those meats to well done.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Trichinosis isn't very much of a concern in America.. it's safe to cook your pork to medium rare. If you're eating bear or wild boar, the chances of trichinosis is higher and should cook those meats to well done.



I concur, I used to work for USDA.  I will just have to take your word for it that it is delish.  I envision how they are raised and what they eat before I consider eating it.  They are called unclean because of the garbage the swine, the crustaceans, and mollusks eat.  I lose my appetite knowing how they live.


----------



## Adrenolin (Sep 4, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I concur, I used to work for USDA.  I will just have to take your word for it that it is delish.  I envision how they are raised and what they eat before I consider eating it.  They are called unclean because of the garbage the swine, the crustaceans, and mollusks eat.  I lose my appetite knowing how they live.


So you don't eat crabs either?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 4, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> So you don't eat crabs either?


No shellfish


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I concur, I used to work for USDA.  I will just have to take your word for it that it is delish.  I envision how they are raised and what they eat before I consider eating it.  They are called unclean because of the garbage the swine, the crustaceans, and mollusks eat.  I lose my appetite knowing how they live.


No chicken then? They live and eat in there own shit


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> So you don't eat crabs either?



No sir. I eat only fish from the sea. I am not big on fresh water fish cos of the gamey taste due to over-fish-farming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

Trump said:


> No chicken then? They live and eat in there own shit



Mostly fish and beef. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Mostly fish and beef.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So you don’t eat chicken?


----------



## Jin (Sep 4, 2021)

I had pork rinds, Greek yogurt and a kombucha for lunch. Solid meal.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

Trump said:


> So you don’t eat chicken?


Fish during the week and beef on the weekends.


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2021)

Slow roast belly pork for tomorrow nights feed


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 4, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 13213
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That poor pig...


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 5, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> That poor pig...


Would you rather me treat it like the meat you eat from the store?


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 5, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Would you rather me treat it like the meat you eat from the store?


I don't eat meat, my friend.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 5, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I don't eat meat, my friend.


Personal beliefs (i.e. animal rights, ethics, etc?), or religious based?

Either way, good on you to sticking to your beliefs. It's not an easy decision for most people to stick to.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I don't eat meat, my friend.



I hope you better don’t. I don’t think any of the guys eat “meat” here too. Jk kidding, it’s early and I’m jocular in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Personal beliefs (i.e. animal rights, ethics, etc?), or religious based?
> 
> Either way, good on you to sticking to your beliefs. It's not an easy decision for most people to stick to.


It's been a little over 10 years.  Animal Rights.  I love the taste of meat, but not as much as I love animal freedom.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 5, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> It's been a little over 10 years.  Animal Rights.  I love the taste of meat, but not as much as I love animal freedom.


I get where you’re coming from because well most meat plants are disgusting to say the least...I don’t eat anything Tyson brand for this exact reason... I also typically buy most not all of my meat locally because they are basically raised as pets until harvest...call it cruel but it’s a way better life than a hog farm would be...

I also have a question for you..so you don’t eat meat because animal freedom..so do you own pets? Just curious because how I see it owning a pet is no different because they didn’t ask you to be there. Obviously you don’t eat your dog lol


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 5, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> I get where you’re coming from because well most meat plants are disgusting to say the least...I don’t eat anything Tyson brand for this exact reason... I also typically buy most not all of my meat locally because they are basically raised as pets until harvest...call it cruel but it’s a way better life than a hog farm would be...
> 
> I also have a question for you..so you don’t eat meat because animal freedom..so do you own pets? Just curious because how I see it owning a pet is no different because they didn’t ask you to be there. Obviously you don’t eat your dog lol


Yeah, I have a dog.  I think she's pretty happy to be here.  I'm glad you at least are thoughtful enough to buy locally.  It does seem like a better life for them, than the Tyson factory.

I hold nothing against people that do eat meat.  Which is basically almost everyone else I know.


----------



## Adrenolin (Sep 6, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> No sir. I eat only fish from the sea. I am not big on fresh water fish cos of the gamey taste due to over-fish-farming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Clearly you have not enjoyed snakehead fish


----------



## Adrenolin (Sep 6, 2021)

Also dog and cat is legal to eat in like 43 states


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 6, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Clearly you have not enjoyed snakehead fish



Snakehead fish ? ne’er heard of it. Do you each fish head? My first mentor and boss, from Bangladesh/Née Delhi ate fish head and said it was a delicacy.  He didn’t convince me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adrenolin (Sep 6, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Snakehead fish ? ne’er heard of it. Do you each fish head? My first mentor and boss, from Bangladesh/Née Delhi ate fish head and said it was a delicacy.  He didn’t convince me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's the Pork of the Potomac River


----------

